# Admission In Doctor Of Medicine In Pakistan, How??



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me, How I can do _Doctor of Medicine_(MD) *(4* _year_ duration time*)* in Pakistan?
I do some research on it! according to myself, I think
1) Do Fsc Got _*1000+*_ Marks
2) Give MCAT & Got _*1050+*_ Marks
3) Do MBBS from *KEMU*
4) Give again a Entry test and Got _75+%_ marks
5) Your selection for Doctor of Medicine will be clear! then your admission in Doctor of Medicine will be okay in your respective field in MD!(Like _Cardiology_, *Neurology*(I will go with it), _Radiology_, _urology_ & so on about *12* divisions are available...)
Is it True or Not?
If NOT then tell me the right _procedure_ of doing it(MD) in Pakistan! Please.. if somebody knows about *FEE* of Doctor of Medicine in Pakistan after selection then He/She also can discuss here... I am waiting of your reply..

*Thank You
*:thumbsup:


----------

